# 585 build-up



## jiggerjake (Oct 23, 2008)

Considering a Look 585 as my next bike.In doing some on-line sizeing,I'm 6' w/36in.inseam.It seems like the logical choice for the best fit on a 585 would be the Optimum in an XXL.Not very familiar with Look as of yet,but does this sound about right.Trying to get a starting point for a build-up.Seems all the LBS take one look at my inseam length and want to stick me on a 60cm because a 57 or 58cm "looks"way too small, but I feel way too streched-out on those,and have a hard time attaining a nuetral position.Your thoughts appreciated.Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## bemmis (Sep 14, 2008)

is it your legs that are stretched or your back/arms? if it is the latter a shorter stem may solve your problem. otherwise just go for what you think you'll have more fun on.


----------



## jiggerjake (Oct 23, 2008)

*585 fit*

Definatly not my legs that are streched.My "trunk"=26.5in. and arms=27.25 by Competitive Cyclist measurements put my TT at 54-56cm and a seat tube of 61-63! How do you build a bike like that?


----------



## Aushiker (Mar 23, 2008)

jiggerjake said:


> Definatly not my legs that are streched.My "trunk"=26.5in. and arms=27.25 by Competitive Cyclist measurements put my TT at 54-56cm and a seat tube of 61-63! How do you build a bike like that?


You should also take into consideration seat tube angle as per Sheldon Brown's pearls of wisdom. That might balance things for you.

Andrew


----------



## jiggerjake (Oct 23, 2008)

Great read.Thanks


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

jiggerjake said:


> Definatly not my legs that are streched.My "trunk"=26.5in. and arms=27.25 by Competitive Cyclist measurements put my TT at 54-56cm and a seat tube of 61-63! How do you build a bike like that?


The Competitive Cyclist calculator produced some screwy estimates for me ... I would have been way too stretched out on my torso, even with their most "relaxed" fit. I don't completely trust it.

My body proportions are normal and I'm 5'-10.5" height, 34.0" true inseam.


----------



## Wal (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm 184cm and ride the XL 585 ultra. the fit is good for me, but I prefer to ride the frames on the slighty too large side. If I wanted to, I am sure that I could quite easily ride the L with a more agressive set up. I suspect that that XXL will be too large for you


----------

